# no mouse after upgrade

## DaggyStyle

without noticing, I've upgraded both xorg-server-1.9 and gentoo sources-3.6.35-r6 at the sametime.

no I have no mouse :-/ trying previous kernels and reinstalling 1.8 didn't helped, what can I do to fix it?

the mouse is genius mousepad, I can see it get power and revices the movment (there is a light that signals it) but it doesn't works, I don't have an event

I do see device descriptor -71 error in dmesg, any ideas?

----------

## Raptor85

did you re-install the xorg drivers after updating xorg?

----------

## DaggyStyle

of course, just to make it clear, everything but the mouse is working

----------

## Raptor85

Hmm..post up your kernel .config , a listing of installed xorg drivers, and your latest xorg log file please. (also xorg.conf if you use one)

----------

## Muso

Happened to me too.

Do this :

```
emerge xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-evdev
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

.config is here: http://www.paste.pocoo.org/show/263111/

xorg.los is here: http://www.paste.pocoo.org/show/263113/

xorg.conf is here: http://www.paste.pocoo.org/show/263114

drivers are in: http://www.paste.pocoo.org/show/263115

note that I've resintalled all drivers more then once and that the same config as worked before.

my suspect is udev

----------

## krinn

daggystyle none of your links works for me

but did your try the easy i'm alive test ?

cat /dev/input/mouse0

(lol now move the rat)

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *krinn wrote:*   

> daggystyle none of your links works for me
> 
> but did your try the easy i'm alive test ?
> 
> cat /dev/input/mouse0
> ...

 

thats the issue, I have mice but not mouse0

here:

.config: http://pastebin.com/w0sPbeE2 (notice I've switched to 3.6.35-r7, no change)

xorg.log: http://pastebin.com/jK53ev38 (I currently use a temp mouse)

xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/kXhzgdhL

drivers: http://pastebin.com/kwWscf3T

one thing that might worth mentioning, when I start kde, kdedaenon crashes, the problem is with obexftp daemon, might be related thought...

----------

## krinn

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

always bad to have that on xorg if you're not running a vmware station

you should emerge -C $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/) && emerge -uDN world (this will restore correct one base on your make.conf)

be sure before to setup make.conf properly

VIDEO_CARDS="blahblah"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" (i recommend dropping mouse & keyboard, this create more pain than benefits)

then i use that file to detect & setup every mouse & keyboard it could find (change the layout to met yours)

etc/X11/xorg cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/97-evdev.conf 

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "mouse-all"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *krinn wrote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware
> 
> always bad to have that on xorg if you're not running a vmware station

 

I use vmware-player

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you should emerge -C $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/) && emerge -uDN world (this will restore correct one base on your make.conf)

 

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> be sure before to setup make.conf properly
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="blahblah"
> ...

 

how dropping it gives less pain?

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> then i use that file to detect & setup every mouse & keyboard it could find (change the layout to met yours)
> 
> etc/X11/xorg cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/97-evdev.conf 
> ...

 

don't use it yet, after I can get my pad working, I'll change.

I'm pretty sure it is udev issue, that's why:

```

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 6, error -71

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x7E04

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:045E:0040.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

usb 4-1.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: Lite-On Technology USB Productivity Option Keyboard( has the hub in # 1 ) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1.1/4-1.1:1.0/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:04B3:301B.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Lite-On Technology USB Productivity Option Keyboard( has the hub in # 1 )] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1.1/input0

input: Lite-On Technology USB Productivity Option Keyboard( has the hub in # 1 ) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1.1/4-1.1:1.1/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:04B3:301B.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [Lite-On Technology USB Productivity Option Keyboard( has the hub in # 1 )] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1.1/input1

input: pac207 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/input/input5

usbcore: registered new interface driver pac207

usbcore: registered new interface driver hsfusbcd2

usbcore: deregistering interface driver hsfusbcd2

usbcore: registered new interface driver hsfusbcd2

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input6

generic-usb 0003:045E:0040.0004: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

usblp0: removed

```

 notice the -71 issues

----------

## krinn

Dropping it is less pain just because xorg might just work more on evdev than mouse/keyboard drivers (just a guess).

and you need to tweak things to make them work, so clearly evdev should be enough and trying to make the keybaord/mouse driver working is just time lost (my opinion of course)

Anyway, as you said, more udev/kernel related or hardware.

Assuming the material didn't die by surprise, you can try to figure poor usb port and limitation by power.

- Try connecting it on an usb port alone (that's to check the "too much power need to feed all devices, usb ports share power with another usb port, to my knowledge, always sharing 2 ports).

- Try connecting it without another slow usb device (some usb works strange when one port have a low speed usb and another one a full speed device connect to it)

And last it might be udev, but you didn't say your udev was upgrade.

And you said it doesn't work even with your previous kernel. So previous kernel+udev unchange = mysterious case  :Smile: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Dropping it is less pain just because xorg might just work more on evdev than mouse/keyboard drivers (just a guess).
> 
> and you need to tweak things to make them work, so clearly evdev should be enough and trying to make the keybaord/mouse driver working is just time lost (my opinion of course)
> 
> Anyway, as you said, more udev/kernel related or hardware.
> ...

 

as far as I can remember (I'm maybe wrong though), the upgrade of xorg-1.9.0 was initially without udev flag as I must use hal because the tablet in question doesn't have driver that supports udev (afaik,genius mousepen 8x6) I think the problems started when I enabled udev as >=xorg-1.9.0 has no hal support

----------

